# Stitch is no longer a lone rat!!!



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Stitch isn't a lone rat any more! This is my new little boy, he is unnamed so far.









He is a TINY grey dumbo baby with a white tummy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

He is supposedly one month, and I'm really hoping HE isn't a SHE.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats 

Also, he's a blue berkshire. If your worried about what sex he is you can post pictures of his underside. But at 4 weeks it is really noticeable.


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

you should clearly see the testicles at the age


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes, I just wanna be sure... He's pretty tiny, so he may not be a month. One of the greys was definitely a boy, and we decided it was him after looking at the other one. Here's a picture of him eating a chex cereal, he is so small.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Here's a side view. I think he's a boy









He's super shy. How can I earn him up to me?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

*warm


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

The Immersion Process.


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

Yay! Just remember the hard work you had to do to get the little guy and keep it up! He is so stinking adorable! Definitely read the immersion sticky by Rat Daddy. I think it's under the behavior forum. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rivergirl10 (Jun 8, 2013)

Awww. He is (hopefully not she) such a cutieee! Congratulations and I hope everything goes well!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Do be sure to wait until he's much bigger to start introductions. He's far too small right now.He's adorable, by the way.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks, and I started reading the guide but then I lost my spot :/ and I know, I'll probably intro them in a couple of months. They may get to cage swap a bit before that and sniff noses sometime, but not yet. I held him and then I washed my hands and changed my clothes and took Stitch out! He could crush him lol! The baby is the size of his head. The newbie is warming up a bit now... I took him outside for a bit and he just cuddled in my lap... I NEED names! I don't know why, but I feel like this rattie needs a girl name for some reason? I guess because he looks so helpless and his ears are so un rat like? Feel free to suggest names.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Girly boy names? Sasha in some parts of the world is a guy's name. (I think it's mainly in Europe). You could also name him baby (I saw your name help thread), or Blue (like Blue's from Foster home for imaginary friends, or Blu from Rio). Or just Baby Blue. Though then he would keep reminding me of that horror game baby blues.

Maybe since your other boy's name is Stitch his name can be Jumba or Gantu.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

I know, I thought Gantu was cute... I named him Gambit though, I think... It's still liable to change, though, I don't know why he's so hard to name!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Nerp, his name is Beau. As in Dumbo. But in a nicer way.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Corinne (Jul 4, 2013)

What a cute name for such a little guy!


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks  haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

How is little Beau doing? Has he warmed up to you any?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh, sorry I haven't checked this thread in quite a bit. Yes, he competes with Stitch for attention when I open the cage (they are together as of today) and he loves peas, but hates yogies... Weirdo! I haven't done immersion yet... I don't know if I will. I don't really have time right now. Intros went great. No scuffles, no aggression. A bit of power grooming when the baby was snatching food from Stitch, a couple squawks when Stitch was thieving from the baby, but all was well. I think Beau is a little bit rambunctious for Stitch  he's very hyper and in-your-face. Here's a picture of them together. The baby seems to like to hang out underneath Stitch.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

Too cute! So glad everything worked out, but do keep a close eye on them with the major size difference.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh, try peanut butter chips (like chocolate chips) with your two... Mine go nuts for them and they are more economical than Yogies 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Yep, I have the squirt bottle on the shelf next to their cage, so far no brawls  haha, if I bought them peanut butter chips I'd eat them all by myself! Next time I'm at the store I'll try to find some cheap ones so my mom will actually buy them 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

